# Completely upset



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

After being together a year and a half my boyfriend broke up with me saying he "felt" like moving to another city. Now I'm stuck with a horrible position, having to re home my 3 rats, because my parents are utterly against my rats coming home with me. I lost my house, the love of my life, and now I'm about to lose my pets and I feel so empty. I raised them from babies and I just dont know what to do. I dont know anyone else responsible enough to handle taking care of them. 
At the same time I cant imaging giving away my babies to someone else, and not having them in my life. Everything has spiraled out of control in a matter of two weeks and I just dont know what I'm going to do.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

First off take a deep breath. What just happened is life. Are you completely sure that you know no one who can take them for a little while. Maybe you could post on the forum and see if anyone near you can foster them. If you do have to regome them to someone you don't know make sure they are completely committed and that they know what they are doing. You have the right to say no.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm sorry you're going through this! I can't even imagine.. I hope things work out for you and you can be happy again soon.


----------



## doctorowl (Sep 2, 2015)

Is your boyfriend... or I guess now, ex boyfriend  ... willing to at least be reasonable? I mean, if he knows that he's turning your entire life upside down right now, AND putting the rats in danger, can you get him to understand this? Maybe he can wait until you have a chance to get things sorted out? You were with him for a year and a half. Wouldn't it be odd for him to just suddenly be a jerk and not give a crap what happens to you and your rats?  I don't know the details of the break up, if you guys are fighting, but you should really talk to him. Maybe you can work something out. He shouldn't hate you so much that he leaves you twisting in the wind like this.


----------

